

Sort of Obstreperous - shravan
http://blog.42floors.com/obstreperous/

======
coffeemug
_> stubbornly defiant -- Yep. That sounds about right. That’s me. That’s every
good entrepreneur I know._

That's also every bad entrepreneur I know. Being stubborn is easy. Being
stubborn and right is really, really, really, really, really (did I say
really?) hard.

~~~
delluminatus
Obstreperous doesn't mean "stubborn" (at least not in the definition given),
it means that you are "defiant", and that defiance is stubbornly maintained. I
don't think you did this deliberately, but it seems like a mistake to just
assume "stubbornly defiant" == "stubborn".

edit to elaborate: IMO, "defiance" is a positive trait, because you have to be
willing to defy others in order to be able to assert yourself. In that sense,
it is an integral part of self-confident action. On the other hand,
unqualified stubbornness is a sign of insecurity in my opinion. People use
"stubborn" as a positive descriptor, but my experience is that stubbornness is
a mistake based on an assumption that changing your opinion or ideas makes you
seem weak.

So, I for one would like to describe myself as "stubbornly defiant" but not
"stubborn" in general. I am only stubborn with respect to a few key things
which I think should never be permitted to be compromised, and one of those is
my independence and self-determinism. But I am not stubborn about ideas or
even beliefs.

------
ckluis
Excellent. I just checked to see if I could buy obstreperous as my new blog
domain - :( it was taken.

~~~
jaf12duke
you could grab sortofobstreperous.com though...

